
How does sp_execute_external_script Work – Part I - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/03/07/microsoft-sql-server-r-services-sp_execute_external_script-I/
======
nielsb
First post of three about how SQL Server's sp_execute_external_script work.

